# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Mamine kapi

## ninaa4

ima li netko iskustva s tim proizvodom? pomaze li to?

----------


## mašnica

Ovo i mene zanima, valjda su to ove kapi:

http://www.plant.hr/proizvodi/mamine-kapi/

----------


## ninaa4

Evo ja ih koristim i mislim da pomazu. Dojimo uspjesno vec 14 dana  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Tinkture pomazu, ali nakon sto je majka sigurna da je polozaj dojenja i hvat dojke ispravan.
Bez toga, ni jedna tinktura ne moze toliko podici produkciju da kompenzira nedostatak osnove uspjesnog praznjenja dojke, a time i stvaranja novog mlijeka - polozaj i hvat.

----------


## palčica

Hm, zaista? Mislila sam d aje to glupost. Ako mogu imalo pomoći ne bi mi jedne bilo loše kupiti...  :Idea:

----------


## BusyBee

Palcice, tebi ide fenomenalno i bez njih.
Na tvom mjestu, eventualno bi ih uzela ako bi mi produkcija u nekom trenutku drasticno pala.
Ja ove konkretne nisam koristila, ja sam koristila Motherlove, More milk special blend.

----------


## palčica

Je, pala mi je sa 900ml na 500ml dnevno. Zato i mislim da ih kupim ako imaju barem nekog učinka.

----------


## BusyBee

Vidi koje je doziranje. Ako ih kupis, ucinak ces postici tek kad se piskavica u tijelu koncentrira toliko da cijela (znoj, dah, mokraca) mirises slatkasto, na javorov sirup.
Takodjer, vodi racuna da, ako imas problema sa secerom ili niskim tlakom, ne smijes uzimati piskavicu.

----------


## palčica

Dobro da si mi rekla. Ovih dana sam u oblačiću od jako niskog tlaka. Znači ništa od njih.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelena.O

a onaj sprej  jel i on ima takve zabrane?

----------


## palčica

Mislim da sprej na S. ne utječe na količinu, eventualno na otpuštanje mlijeka, što nije problem. (No, baš si draga što se trudiš, kao i mnoge od vas.  :Kiss: . Nekako smo si sada uspjeli posložiti kaloričniji jelovnik.)

----------


## jelena.O

za koga tebe ili njega?

mislim da je neko reko nekaj u svezi i količine kod spreja

----------


## palčica

Za njega. Čitala sam prijašnje teme o spreju, kažu mame da nije za količinu.

----------


## BusyBee

Sprej syntocinon nema nikakve veze s produkcijom mlijeka. Ima veze s otpustanjem mlijeka kod majki koje su pod stresom ili u strahu pa im je poremeceno otpustanje oksitocina koji je hormon zaduzen za otpustanje stvorenog mlijeka.
Za produkciju je zaduzen prolaktin. I redovito, ucinkovito praznjenje dojki koje podize razinu prolaktina.

----------


## Jesen u meni

busy, je li ovo što si ti koristila tinktura? 
ja pijem muellerov čaj za dojilje. probala sam i dm-ov i H**-ov. sve mi je to bilo podjednako. nisam primijetila posebno povećanje količine, ali mislim dane može ni naškoditi, pogotovo jer tako povećavam unos tekućine.
taj sprej je ipak umjetni hormon pa ga ne bih baš olako koristila.

----------


## BusyBee

Ja sam koristila tinkturu. Caja ne mozes popiti u tolikoj kolicini ili toliko jakog da ti napravi bitnu razliku, ali kod manjih problema moze pomoci (mozda i sam ritual ispijanja caja koji te opusta ili biljka koj apromijeni okus mlijeku pa dijete radije sise).

----------


## Jesen u meni

nisam znala za tu tinkturu. pokušat će je potražiti. hvala.
je li to muellerova marka? sjećaš li se možda cijene otprilike i koliko ti je trajala?

----------


## BusyBee

Ove Mamine kapi, ne znam cije su. Mislim da je neka nova firma, da sam vidjela na FB reklamu.
Ja sam pila tinkturu More Milk Plus Special Blend od Motherlove firme, nabavljeno preko nekog web ducana iz UK.

Od domacih stvarcica, meni je pomogao caj od sjemenki koromaca i piskavice (zute sjemenke). Vodi racuna da piskavica djeluje tek kad je cijelo tijelo zasiceno njom, sva mirises na slatko i znoj i urin... ali je ne smijes koristiti ako imas problema sa secerom ili nizak tlak.

----------


## Jesen u meni

Pijem macerat od piskavice (ostavi se u hladnoj vodi 4 sata). Osjetila sam već sutradan razliku u mirisu. Za sada mi ne djeluje da ima nešto puno više mlijeka (koristim je 4 dana), ali se grudi čine punijima.
Pronašla sam informaciju da se Motherlove more milk plus može nabaviti u Srbiji i Crnoj Gori. Kuma će mi se raspitati, pa vam javim.

----------


## BusyBee

Jesen u meni, nista nece dovoljno dobro djelovati, ako nemate dobar hvat i polozaj dojenja. Tek s time u kombinaciji, sve drugo ima smisla (ako je potrebno).  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen u meni

istina. 
no nadam se da će biti više mlijeka iza izdajanje.

----------


## pužić

popila cijele kapi + čajevi za mlijeko i nikakvu razliku nisam osjetila..u svemu mislim da je ipak najbitnija tekućina i beba tj sisanje, ostalo djeluje smo na psihu čini mi se

----------


## milamaja

Dobila sam u rodilistu uzorke maminih kapi i stvarno djeluju. Vec drugi dan nakon uzimanja osjetila sam veliku razliku.

----------


## linalena

gdje ima za kupiti te kapi?
meni je problem što iz jedne dojke imam odlično mlijeka a iz druge skoro niš - recimo 50 ml nasuprot 10ml

----------


## Davor

Osim spomenutih biljaka za olakšanu laktaciju koristi se i ždralovina. Međutim. Svi ti sastojci ruše tlak. Povrh toga sam zaključio (kad nam je bilo aktualno) je da na duge staze to nije dobro jer kod prekidanja biljnog poticaja laktacija slabi, a korištenje pripravka utječe na smrdavanje ravnoteže ponude i potražnje mlijeka.
Povremeno - da, ali ne za stalnu upotrebu.

----------

